# Anybody ever worked with ZVN properties?



## upstatepressure (Nov 4, 2016)

Whats up guys new around here so just a little background on myself. Currently started out as strictly an exterior detailing business (Power washing/window service/gutter service/acid washing/masonry ceiling etc) but during one of our busy times we were offered a job doing some interior clean out work and so we pushed forward with that. 

Long story short we are looking to expand into the property preservation field and were presented with a company called ZVN properties. Ive searched on them and found minimal information/reviews and from what I've seen they're a pretty decent company to work for but i just wanted to get a little first hand experience from you guys if possible. We have been talking back and forth for about a week and as I've been checking their price lists i noticed some things seemed pretty low for example a knob lock change only going for $24.00? Some of these prices almost seem like they're not even worth it after materials.. anybody have any info or experience with them?


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

My question to you is, if you didn't find much information anywhere, and saw a low-ball price list, how can you classify that company as a pretty decent company to work for?


----------



## upstatepressure (Nov 4, 2016)

G 3 said:


> My question to you is, if you didn't find much information anywhere, and saw a low-ball price list, how can you classify that company as a pretty decent company to work for?


From what I actually have seen, people say they're pretty quick and dependable with payment but didn't have much work so thats why they stopped working for them (but this was a couple years back). From what I've been told by the company the they're in 27 states now and have work lined up months in advance.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

they're in 27 states now and have work lined up months in advance

What does that tell YOU? It tells me the pay is so low they are having trouble finding enough fools to do it. Get a price list from them and post it up here and you'll get the feedback you need.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

upstatepressure said:


> . . .Long story short we are looking to expand into the property preservation field and were presented with a company called ZVN properties. Ive searched on them and found minimal information/reviews and from what I've seen they're a pretty decent company to work for but i just wanted to get a little first hand experience from you guys if possible. We have been talking back and forth for about a week and as I've been checking their price lists i noticed some things seemed pretty low for example a knob lock change only going for $24.00? Some of these prices almost seem like they're not even worth it after materials. . .


I have never contracted with ZVN so I don't have any 1st hand experience to share with you. Here is what I can say based on the info you've provided:

HUD's maximum allowable for a lockset change (change all locks per door whether there is just a knoblock or a knoblock & deadbolt) is $60. What you are being offered reflects a 60% discount. FYI, the discount I may offer to a client is based on my business relationship with them. As such, ALL new clients receive a 0% discount. Once they have proven to me that they are not too much of a hassle to deal with, will pay correctly and on time, and can offer a significant amount of volume, then I will reassess our discount offered, if any, which may be 5% and would never go above 10%. Interestingly, I currently contract off & on with 5 national/regional service companies, one that I have been working with for 5 years, 3 of them are currently at a 0% discount.

I would suggest a very cautious approach with any company that starts with an offer of a 60% discount.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

upstatepressure said:


> From what I actually have seen, people say they're pretty quick and dependable with payment but didn't have much work so thats why they stopped working for them (but this was a couple years back). From what I've been told by the company the they're in 27 states now and have work lined up months in advance.


We have first hand experience with ZVN it's been a mostly positive experience. We never "contracted" through them. Our situation was a realtor gave them our info years ago and they called. After seeing their price list we said NO. They continued to call and asked us what we would work for. I sent them my pricing and they agreed to it. They paid steady and they paid per our agreement. We received trip charges on all grass cuts, and lock changes due to low pricing. 

Drew over there is a good guy and you can always just call him up and ask him any questions you might have. 

As a BUSINESS owner you might want to consider skipping the regional stage and start working on local clients. The time line in this business is nearly always the same. You start with a regional, graduate to a national, then it's on to realtors, and finally direct for the bank. The more steps you can skip the fewer headaches you will have and the fewer jobs you will do for free.


----------



## Will Work for Free (Oct 26, 2016)

Signed up today. No work the way it looks. Thought these guys got the Fannie Mae contract recently


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Will Work for Free said:


> Signed up today. No work the way it looks. Thought these guys got the Fannie Mae contract recently


If there is one contract I wouldn't want it's fannie Mae!


----------



## WSK13 (Nov 4, 2016)

They contacted me a couple weeks ago. They have a different price list for each of their clients, but they're all pretty close. This is their Alti list. 

 Late Fees for services shall be up to 10% per day.


 Double Car Garage Door Boarding each​​​​Preapproved 102.00​
Large Front Door Boarding each​​​​Preapproved 35.00​
Large Opening Boarding each​​​​Preapproved 35.00​
Medium Opening Boarding each​​​​Preapproved 30.00​
Security Door with Hinges and Padlock/hasp each​​​​Preapproved 50.00​
Single Car Garage Door Boarding each​​​​Preapproved 85.00​
Sliding Glass or Double Door Boarding each​​​​Preapproved 40.00​
Small Opening Boarding each​​​​Preapproved 25.00​
* Electrical​* Cap Exposed Wires each​​​​Preapproved 0.30​
Combo Carbon Monoxide​​​​‐Smoke Detector each Preapproved 32.00​
Outlet Cover Replacement each​​​​Preapproved 2.25​
Smoke Detector each​​​​Preapproved 22.00​
* HVAC​* Replace air filter each 8.00​* Interior Repairs​* Capping Gas or Water Line each Preapproved 10.00​ Dehumidifier Installation each Preapproved 200.00​ Pump Out Water & Dry each Preapproved *CFS*​ Garage Door Repair/Replace each 40.00​* Landscaping​* Initial Grass Cut​​​​‐ 0 ‐ 5,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 27.00​
Initial Grass Cut​​​​‐ 5,001 ‐ 10,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 31.50​
Initial Grass Cut​​​​‐ 10,001 ‐ 15,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 40.50​
Initial Grass Cut​​​​‐ 15,001 ‐ 25,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 49.50​
Initial Grass Cut​​​​‐ 25,001 ‐ 35,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 67.50​
Initial Grass Cut​​​​‐ 35,001 ‐ 1 Acre each Preapproved 76.50​
Re​​​​‐Cut ‐ 0 ‐ 5,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 25.00​
Re​​​​‐Cut ‐ 5,001 ‐ 10,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 27.00​
Re​​​​‐Cut ‐ 10,001 ‐ 15,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 32.00​
* ​*_​​​​​​​​​​_​
 Effective March 20, 2015​ Contractor’s Initials: __________​ Re​​​​‐Cut ‐ 15,001 ‐ 25,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 38.00​
Re​​​​‐Cut ‐ 25,001 ‐ 35,000 Sq Ft each Preapproved 42.00​
Re​​​​‐Cut ‐ 35,001 Sq Ft ‐ 1 Acre each Preapproved 48.00​
Snow Removal each Preapproved 30.00​ Tree Limb Removal total 20.00​ Tree or Shrub Trimming​​​​‐ Standard Price ‐ Per House total Preapproved 45.00​
* Plumbing​* Replace Sump Pump each Preapproved 155.00​ Water Valve Shut Off each Preapproved 17.00​ Capping Sewer each Preapproved 10.00​* Roofing​* Repair Roof up to 45 Sq Ft​​​​‐ per SQFT Sq. Ft. Preapproved 1.00​
Tarp Roof​​​​‐ All (up to and over 400 Sq Ft) Sq. Ft. Preapproved 0.85​
Cap Chimney each Preapproved 110.00​ Dryer Vent Cover each Preapproved 15.00​ Gutter and/or Downspout Repair/Replace Sq. Ft. 1.00​ Gutter Cleaning​​​​‐ LF Ln. Ft. Preapproved 0.34​
* Securing​* Bracing Metal each Preapproved 10.00​ Bracing Wood each Preapproved 6.50​ Dead Bolt each Preapproved 20.00​ Digital/Mechanical Lock each Preapproved 85.00​ Digital/Mechanical Lock​​​​‐ Supplied each Preapproved 20.00​
Dummy Door Knobs each 20.00​ Lock Box each Preapproved 16.00​ Lock Change/Entry Lock/Securing each Preapproved 22.00​ Padlock each Preapproved 10.00​ Patio Door each 6.50​ Slide Bolt each Preapproved 6.50​ Sliding Door Secure/Slider Lock each Preapproved 6.50​ Strap Door each Preapproved 6.50​ Window Lock each Preapproved 6.50​ Swimming Pool Area Securing total 175.00​ Pool Fendce / Gate Repair total Preapproved 175.00​* Service Fee​* Device Battery Replacement each 2.00​* ​*_​​​​​​​​​​_​
 Effective March 20, 2015​ Contractor’s Initials: __________​ Lock Battery Replacement each 2.00​ Initial Janitorial Service each Preapproved 75.00​ Maid Service each 27.00​ Address Posting each Preapproved 20.00​ Pool Cleaning and Closing each *CFS*​* Utilities​* MEP System Check each Preapproved 23.00​ MEP System Check Additional Unit each 10.00​ Electricity​​​​‐ Utility Appointment each Preapproved 20.00​
Electricity​​​​‐ Service Fee each Preapproved 15.00​
Gas​​​​‐ Utility Appointment each Preapproved 20.00​
Gas​​​​‐ Service Fee each Preapproved 15.00​
Water​​​​‐ Utility Appointment each Preapproved 20.00​
Water​​​​‐ Service Fee each Preapproved 15.00​
Turn on Heat and Set Thermostat each Preapproved 25.00​* Winterization​* Dry Winterization each Preapproved 55.00​ Additional Unit Dry Winterization each Preapproved 30.00​ Wet/Steam Winterization each Preapproved 80.00​ Additional Unit Wet/Steam Winterization each 40.00​ Radiant Floor Heat Winterization each Preapproved 135.00​ Additional Unit Radiant Floor Heat Winterization each 65.00​ Pressure Test each 23.00​ Additional Unit Pressure Test each 15.00​ Fecal Toilet Cleaning each Preapproved 25.00​ Winterization Re Check each 20.00​ Winterization Plumbing Repair Allowance each 220.00​ De​​​​‐Winterization each 45.00​
Additional Unit De​​​​‐Winterization each 45.00​
* Debris Removal​* Paint / Oil cans Removal​​​​‐ 1 Gallon tins /Per unit each Preapproved 7.00​
Paint / Oil cans Removal​​​​‐ 5 Gallon tins /Per unit each Preapproved 15.00​
REO Clean Out 20​​​​‐99 CY each Preapproved 17.00​
REO Clean Out upto 20 CY each Preapproved 20.00​ Battery Removal each Preapproved 15.00​ Gas / Propane Can Removal each Preapproved 10.00​* ​*_​​​​​​​​​​_​


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

WSK13 said:


> They contacted me a couple weeks ago. They have a different price list for each of their clients, but they're all pretty close. This is their Alti list.


Thanks for the extensive price list post. At those prices, you won't catch me signing up with them. Other may be able to make it work, but not this guy.


----------



## Will Work for Free (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks like this is the 1st price list I got sent too. I told them I can't make those numbers work so they sent another and asked me to fill in the blanks. Just tell em that one won't work


----------



## Will Work for Free (Oct 26, 2016)

I just hate all the paperwork to have no work. We may start charging for companies recruiting for contract bidding. We've had 4 this way this year.

Encore
Altisource
Vrm 
Cyprexx


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Will Work for Free said:


> I just hate all the paperwork to have no work. We may start charging for companies recruiting for contract bidding. We've had 4 this way this year.
> 
> Encore
> Altisource
> ...


Thank your lucky stars VRM and Cyprexx didn't call you back! HOLY :vs_poop:Man you are begging for abuse! You need to read read read man and if you don't get by then read some more.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If there is one contract I wouldn't want it's fannie Mae!


Agreed! I have never, ever had what I would call a good experience working on a FNMA backed house at any level! Most of them turned to :vs_poop: real fast.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Agreed! I have never, ever had what I would call a good experience working on a FNMA backed house at any level! Most of them turned to :vs_poop: real fast.


We echo that experience.


----------



## Will Work for Free (Oct 26, 2016)

Lol I know what you mean. But pretty much get all the paperwork out of the way ASAP fer nothing. So far our best experience has been with M&M not the best for debris but bid approvals at our numbers and trip charges have been worth it. Never shorted a dime or paid out of order. 
I'd like to do direct but most everywhere I've turned they refer me to a blood sucking national.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Will Work for Free said:


> Lol I know what you mean. But pretty much get all the paperwork out of the way ASAP fer nothing. So far our best experience has been with M&M not the best for debris but bid approvals at our numbers and trip charges have been worth it. Never shorted a dime or paid out of order.
> I'd like to do direct but most everywhere I've turned they refer me to a blood sucking national.


M&M is better than any of the other names being thrown around here lately.


----------



## Crystal Pasley (Oct 25, 2018)

G 3 said:


> Thanks for the extensive price list post. At those prices, you won't catch me signing up with them. Other may be able to make it work, but not this guy.


Can you name some good companies to work for with better pricing?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Crystal Pasley said:


> Can you name some good companies to work for with better pricing?



All of us old timers here learned long ago that it's impossible to make that list. Reason: I may have nothing but bad things to say about my experience with a company that the next guy only has good experiences with, or vice versa. 

I feel that the best you can expect from any service company that's left in this business today is that they live up to all the terms you both agree to, including pricing, payment terms, expectations, etc. You have the power to negotiate your own pricing. If a company does not agree to your pricing, move on to the next one - There's always a next one.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

upstatepressure said:


> Whats up guys new around here so just a little background on myself. Currently started out as strictly an exterior detailing business (Power washing/window service/gutter service/acid washing/masonry ceiling etc) but during one of our busy times we were offered a job doing some interior clean out work and so we pushed forward with that.
> 
> Long story short we are looking to expand into the property preservation field and were presented with a company called ZVN properties. Ive searched on them and found minimal information/reviews and from what I've seen they're a pretty decent company to work for but i just wanted to get a little first hand experience from you guys if possible. We have been talking back and forth for about a week and as I've been checking their price lists i noticed some things seemed pretty low for example a knob lock change only going for $24.00? Some of these prices almost seem like they're not even worth it after materials.. anybody have any info or experience with them?


My take on the industry for a long time has not changed...
If you can make numbers work....99.9% of the time I can not make the order mills numbers work...that said if you can make them work this is on company that is usually above the fray. Very few complaints on this company in past 10 years.
If numbers don't work negotiate something that will...for an order mill they are decent company


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Will Work for Free said:
> 
> 
> > Signed up today. No work the way it looks. Thought these guys got the Fannie Mae contract recently
> ...


Boy have times changed...we made bank on our FNMA contract...then the NAMFS order mills got involved....until then we 35- 47% margins. ...then FAS still has 30% ... Then Pruvan got involved and things went down hill quickly


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

We contracted with ZVN when they held the FNMA Reo contract. We were given their price sheet, crossed out their number and inserted ours. They approved it and we made great money. Very easy company to work for and pay was on time. Thats years ago so i cant speak for them now. So good luck!


----------

